# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Παναγιώτης Τζανίνης

## Polyneikos

Έναν νέο αθλητή που παρακουλουθήσαμε το 2015 και θα θέλαμε να παρουσιάσουμε μέσω του Bodybuilding.gr, ειναι ο  *Παναγιώτης Τζανίνης .*




Ο Παναγιώτης είναι  23 ετων , καταγεται από την Κύπρο και με το αθλημα της σωματικης διαπλασης ασχολείται 7 χρονια , αν και τα πρώτα  2-3 ήταν περισσότερο προσαρμογής...
Αθλείται  απο μικρός καθως υπηρξε ποδοσφαιριστης στο παρελθόν και  ειχε ξεκινήσει το ποδόσφαιρο απο 6 ετων όπου κ συνέχισε μέχρι τα 17 του. 
Κάπου εκεί λόγω ενος τραυματισμού αναγκάστηκε να σταματήσει και να στραφεί προς την γυμναστική με τα βάρη .

Από τους πρώτους μήνες οι αλλαγές στο σώμα του ήταν εντυπωσιακές και ξεκίνησε να μπαίνει στο κλίμα καθώς και να αναζητά πληροφορίες γύρω από την προπόνηση και την διατροφή. 
Έφυγε από Κύπρο αφού πέρασε στη Γυμναστική Ακαδημία σαν φοιτητής πλέον. 
Συνέχισε και στην Αθήνα το bodybuilding αλλά δεν είχε ιδέα από αγωνιστικό bodybuilding μέχρι που συνάντησε τον προπονητή του, τον *Κώστα Σταμάτη*, ο οποίος τον μύησε στην σκληρή προπόνηση και στο αγωνιστικό bodybuilding 
Αγωνίστηκε για πρώτη φορά το *2015* σε Διασυλλογικά και στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB, καθώς και στο Agathokleous Grand Prix στην Κύπρο, κάνωντας αρκετές νίκες αλλά κερδίζωντας και τις εντυπώσεις. 

*ΙFBB Grand Prix "Ηρακλής" 2015*





*Οι συμμετοχές του :*

2015 IFBB Ιόνιο Grand Prix Γενικός Τίτλος
2015 ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικός Αγώνας "Ακρόπολις"  Γενικός Τίτλος
2015 IFBB Grand Prix "Παναθήναια"  Γενικός Τίτλος
2015 ΙFBB Grand Prix "Ηρακλής" - 1η θέση Εφήβων ΒΒ, 1η θέση -80
2015 IFBB Πανελληνιο Πρωτάθλημα - 3η θέση Εφήβων ΒΒ, 2η θέση -80
2015  Grand Prix "Αγαθοκλέους" Κύπρος - 1η θέση -80

*IFBB Πανελληνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2015* 






Ο Παναγιώτης Τζανίνης προετοιμάζεται εντατικά αυτή την περίοδο καθώς σκοπεύει  να αγωνιστεί ξανά στο Πανελληνιο Κύπελλο της IFBB που θα γινει τον Νοέμβριο!

----------


## Tzan21

Παιδια ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για το αφιερωμα κ την ευκαιρεια που μου δινετε να με μαθει ο κοσμος!! Ειμαι καιρο μελος στο φορουμ κ παρακολουθω με ενδιαφερον αυτα που γραφετε απλα δεν ειχε τυχει να απαντησω σε καποιο θεμα μεχρι τωρα!

----------


## No Fear

Παναγιωτη μπραβο σου για την προσπαθεια σου,καλη δυναμη και επιτυχιες με υγεια πανω ολα!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Παιδια ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για το αφιερωμα κ την ευκαιρεια που μου δινετε να με μαθει ο κοσμος!! Ειμαι καιρο μελος στο φορουμ κ παρακολουθω με ενδιαφερον αυτα που γραφετε απλα δεν ειχε τυχει να απαντησω σε καποιο θεμα μεχρι τωρα!


Παναγιώτη καλησπέρα και μέσα από το Bodybuilding, η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ήξερα ότι είσαι ηδη μέλος :01. Smile: 
Καλη επιτυχία λοιπόν στην προετοιμασία σου και πιστεύουμε ότι έχεις πορεία στο άθλημα  :05. Weights: 


Μερικές ακομη φωτογραφίες από διάφορες στιγμές:

*Διασυλλογικός αγώνας "Παναθήναια 2015" 

*
*

Grand Prix "Ηρακλής" 2015


*






Με τον coach *Κώστα Σταμάτη*

----------


## Tzan21

> Παναγιωτη μπραβο σου για την προσπαθεια σου,καλη δυναμη και επιτυχιες με υγεια πανω ολα!


ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε, να σαι καλα!!

----------

